# Attire in the Dining Car...



## willyvee (May 6, 2010)

Hello,

As many of you may already know, I will be travelling on the Coast Starlight LAX-OKJ and the California Zephyr EMY-CHI in June. I have another question for you guys:

What is the appropriate attire in the dining car? My common summer outfit is a white t-shirt, khaki shorts, and sandals/flip flops. Is this acceptable?

Thanks so much again, guys.


----------



## GG-1 (May 6, 2010)

willyvee said:


> What is the appropriate attire in the dining car? My common summer outfit is a white t-shirt, khaki shorts, and sandals/flip flops. Is this acceptable?
> Thanks so much again, guys.


Aloha

Today's train rider's go very casual, so dress comfortable for you. But Flip flops between cars is not good, way to easy to get them caught in moving parts. You should wear a real shoe while walking the train


----------



## hippyman (May 6, 2010)

willyvee said:


> Hello,
> As many of you may already know, I will be travelling on the Coast Starlight LAX-OKJ and the California Zephyr EMY-CHI in June. I have another question for you guys:
> 
> What is the appropriate attire in the dining car? My common summer outfit is a white t-shirt, khaki shorts, and sandals/flip flops. Is this acceptable?
> ...



as far as I know, from my last trip, the only real requirement was that you have shoes on in the dining car. There really was no real "dress code", per se. Of course, that was several years ago, so things might have changed since.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 6, 2010)

General rule of all inexpensive restaurants: No shirt, no shoes, no service. Nothing more is really required.

That being said, I wouldn't recommend wearing flip flops. They aren't exactly safe, especially passing between cars. I generally wear steel-toed work boots- but that's because I generally wear them just about everywhere. I find them comfortable, especially the ankle support.

However, compared to sneakers on a train, I tend to find them even more preferable than usual. They don't flex as much.

When walking around the car you are staying in, I recommend rubber-soled moccasin slippers. Too many people, including myself, tend to break the rules and wander around the car barefoot. I kept this up until I got a really bad case of athlete's foot. I do not recommend, for example, sleeping wearing steel toed work boots.


----------



## roomette (May 7, 2010)

I live in flip-flops on the train. Traverse car-to-car with caution and you will be very comfortable.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

These days it is more of a diner car than a dining car.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

willyvee said:


> My common summer outfit is a white t-shirt, khaki shorts, and sandals/flip flops. Is this acceptable?


If you are asking if the LSA checks to see if you are "going commando", it depends on the particular LSA you get.


----------



## jmbgeg (May 7, 2010)

willyvee said:


> Hello,
> As many of you may already know, I will be travelling on the Coast Starlight LAX-OKJ and the California Zephyr EMY-CHI in June. I have another question for you guys:
> 
> What is the appropriate attire in the dining car? My common summer outfit is a white t-shirt, khaki shorts, and sandals/flip flops. Is this acceptable?
> ...


I will answer in two parts. Your proposed attire should be acceptable to dining car staff. I often dress similarly (except for the flip flops for safety reasons) in the dining car for all meals. The second part of my answer deals with peer (passenger) approval. If your attire is tasteful (e.g. no offensive t-shirt content) you should be well received. Some passengers do still dress up more for the dinner meal, but understand that many or most passengers don't.


----------



## the_traveler (May 7, 2010)

willyvee said:


> What is the appropriate attire in the dining car?


Wear clothes!


----------



## hippyman (May 7, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> willyvee said:
> 
> 
> > What is the appropriate attire in the dining car?
> ...



I have to agree about the flip-flops being dangerous, when going between cars. If u want something comfortable, but safe, I've had people suggest moccasin houseshoes.


----------



## MikefromCrete (May 7, 2010)

Flip-flops are the worst fashion trend of all time. Keep 'em at the beach and the locker room, people!


----------



## jis (May 7, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> General rule of all inexpensive restaurants: No shirt, no shoes, no service. Nothing more is really required.


Notwithstanding that, it might be a good idea to wear something that covers your private parts too  . Typically a pair of pants or a skirt (or a kilt if you are Scottish) is recommended but I suppose a very long shirt could do the trick :lol:


----------



## hippyman (May 7, 2010)

jis said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > General rule of all inexpensive restaurants: No shirt, no shoes, no service. Nothing more is really required.
> ...



Lol, I have actually been tempted to do that, in the past, go into a place where it said "no shoes, no shirt, no service", without pants on, and demand to be served. I'd almost be scared to do it today tho, as politically correct as everyone's gotten.


----------



## fredevad (May 7, 2010)

hippyman said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


That's like the bathroom signs that say "Employees must wash hands before returning to work.". OK, but sometimes I think they need to change the sign to "Employees must wash hands _*with soap*_ before returning to work."


----------



## AAARGH! (May 7, 2010)

I have seen people come to breakfast in pajamas. Although not risque, it was inappropriate in my opinion.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 7, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> I have seen people come to breakfast in pajamas. Although not risque, it was inappropriate in my opinion.


Our public schools here have "pajama" days for students, including some faculty and staff joining in. I am not a prude, but it never seems quite right to me.


----------



## dlagrua (May 7, 2010)

Perhaps we are old fashioned but we dress casual for breakfast and business casual for dinner. We are comfortable this way and its certainly more comfortable than the suits and dresses that dining car passengers wore in the past.


----------



## Big Iron (May 7, 2010)

I've eaten in the diner perhaps a dozen times over the past 5 years and am having dificulty recalling what people were wearing, except for the cute blonde that sat across from me this past trip, a nice pink sweater with a white turtleneck.


----------



## henryj (May 7, 2010)

MikefromCrete said:


> Flip-flops are the worst fashion trend of all time. Keep 'em at the beach and the locker room, people!


I agree with this guy, they are disgusting, leave them at home.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 7, 2010)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen people come to breakfast in pajamas. Although not risque, it was inappropriate in my opinion.
> ...


Most students in my school treat everyday like pajama day. :lol: the administration is finally starting to turn that trend around.

As far as dining car attire the outfit you describe would be fine although as others have noted flip flops and trains can be a nasty combonation.l


----------



## Hytec (May 7, 2010)

I agree with the person who admitted to being "Old Fashioned". However, I go one step further...I dress to honor and respect the other people in the Dining Car (NOT Diner!), especially those at whose table I have been seated. There is still a certain elegance to traveling by train. We are not crammed into a pressurized tube and treated like so much cattle. We are welcomed by the Conductor, our Coach or Sleeping Car Attendents, and Dining Car staff. We are entertained and educated by informed lecturers on selected trains. And our fellow passengers are on that train because they WANT to be, not because they HAVE to be. Face it, Amtrak is trying to do its best to serve us courteously with what little funds our automobile oriented Congress gives it, although begrudgingly.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

It is funny how folks still romanticize things in an era of plastic plates and paper table cloths.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 7, 2010)

Guest said:


> It is funny how folks still romanticize things in an era of plastic plates and paper table cloths.


An era that for Amtrak seems to be coming to a close.


----------



## willyvee (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I don't quite understand what is wrong with flip-flops. I have ridden many trains before and I don't see how they are any more dangerous on trains than anywhere else. I am always conscious of stepping over the gap between cars.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 7, 2010)

willyvee said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I don't quite understand what is wrong with flip-flops. I have ridden many trains before and I don't see how they are any more dangerous on trains than anywhere else. I am always conscious of stepping over the gap between cars.


I pray you never find out.


----------



## Cristobal (May 7, 2010)

willyvee said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I don't quite understand what is wrong with flip-flops. I have ridden many trains before and I don't see how they are any more dangerous on trains than anywhere else. I am always conscious of stepping over the gap between cars.


I think that it is due, in part at least, to the average age of most of the users here. Many may have come from an era where flip-flops were only used as shower wear to prevent the dreaded athlete's foot h34r: and not as a comfortable alternative to shoes.

I wore them last year on my maiden Amtrak LD voyage (e/b CZ) and had no problems stepping *over* the sliding floor plates between cars (thus saving my toes from being savagely severed from my feet  ) . I did, however, almost end up in someone's lap in the dining car when a sudden lurch caught me off-guard and also caught the edge of my flip-flop on the carpet. 

In future travels, I will not be wearing them again when I travel between cars. But not because of anyone else's 'fashion-sense' or the fear that I may lose toes between cars. I just don't want to become anyone's unexpected lap-mate. :lol:

Oh yeah...

Khaki shorts and a decent t-shirt or polo is how I roll in the dinning car. It ain't "The Captain's Dinner"...


----------



## Shanghai (May 8, 2010)

The way you dress is a reflection of who you are!! When you are in public, you should be well dressed.

It doesn't take much effort to put on a clean shirt, pressed pants and proper shoes.

It also helps if you comb your hair and have a smile on your face!!

Happy Traveling.


----------



## lyke99 (May 8, 2010)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen people come to breakfast in pajamas. Although not risque, it was inappropriate in my opinion.
> ...


I agree - pajamas are not appropriate for the dining car or schools. As for footwear, closed toes for moving between cars, please.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> The way you dress is a reflection of who you are!!


Some folks have enough self confidence that their clothes are irrelevant. Spend the money on clothes and bags to try and fluff your image or spend that money doing things for self improvement and on experiences so you don't need the clothes as a facade.


----------



## manderson (May 8, 2010)

The degree of casualness in clothing might be an East Coast/West Coast thing as well as an age thing. When I used to travel on business I saw a generally higher degree of formality in East Coast offices than is usual here in Seattle.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (May 8, 2010)

Guest said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > The way you dress is a reflection of who you are!!
> ...


PERFECTLY SAID! I always dress casual and comfortable on board, usually wearing a railroad themed T-shirt (Chessie seems to always draw lots of attention).


----------



## Cristobal (May 8, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai said:
> ...


Exactly!!! 

I'm a jeans and t-shirt kinda guy anyway so why should I play "dress-up" especially for something that I view as a relaxing get-away from the day-to-day?

What you see is what you get...


----------



## had8ley (May 8, 2010)

roomette said:


> I live in flip-flops on the train. Traverse car-to-car with caution and you will be very comfortable.


Amtrak's stated policy dictates safe shoes when moving between cars. Don't be surprised if a crew member requests that you change your flip flops for something more suitable before crossing over moving steel plates that can shear a toe, or worse yet, a foot right off. You may want to consider packing a real pair of shoes or sneakers~ you might wind up without getting to the diner or lounge car :huh:


----------



## Rail Freak (May 8, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...



DITTO!!!


----------



## lthanlon (May 8, 2010)

I don't necessarily "dress up" for the dining car, but I do occasionally enjoy evoking some personal nostalgia. When my dad first took me on the Rio Grande's Yampa Valley Mail many years ago, we put our Western clothes, which included Rockmount shirts and bolo ties. I like to carry on this tradition when heading to the diner. I do not, of course, wear the hat at the table. Attached photo is of me freshening up in the men's room before boarding the California Zephyr at Denver's Union Station last year.

Lots of times I do the T-shirt/khakis thing at meals and that's fine, too. However, I'll echo what others have said about the potential dangers of flip-flops when walking between cars. The space between the cars could be a real toe-chopper.


----------



## NS VIA FAN (May 8, 2010)

For me…..it’s usually a clean white t-shirt, blue jeans and sneakers.

But if this is comfortable for you……go for it!

(Scanned from a Union Pacific - City Of Los Angeles Brochure)


----------



## GaSteve (May 8, 2010)

NS VIA FAN said:


> For me…..it’s usually a clean white t-shirt, blue jeans and sneakers.
> But if this is comfortable for you……go for it!
> 
> (Scanned from a Union Pacific - City Of Los Angeles Brochure)


Seems like another world, doesn't it?


----------



## GAT (May 8, 2010)

Guest said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > The way you dress is a reflection of who you are!!
> ...


And some folks are so blissfully ignorant of their surroundings and their own impact on them that they do really stupid things. I'd put the pajama-clad breakfasters in that category. (Do the dining car attendants have enpough authority to request pajama-clad passengers to come back in something more suitable for public dining?)

I agree that T-shirts are probably OK for breakfast and lunch so long as they are clean and not too small/tight on overweight bodies. (Boy, am I going to get into trouble for that one!). The good news is that the OP is aware enough of a potential issue to ask the question. I suspect he'll know what to wear on his second trip to the dining car if not the first.


----------



## uptheirons29 (May 8, 2010)

In trains I always wear shoes...no way am I wearing my sandals on a train. As for Dining car attire, I've gone in jeans and t-shirts, semi formal attire, and in my first time riding the CS from L.A to Seattle, i wore a rare UCLA letterman jacket over a black t shirt and black jeans, and happened to be seated with a UCLA professor and his wife at dinner. Just by saying hello and seeing my jacket, the professor bought me a bottle of wine for the dinner, and we had a good conversation about all sorts of things....so yeah, i dont put stock on dress codes in the dining car too much. Except for the shoes.


----------



## oldtimer (May 8, 2010)

The walk plates in between cars do have a tendency to bite, sandals and flip flops especially. When this happens it can cause MAJOR DISTRESS to the passenger and crew.

The crew now has to make a decision. Do they call an ambulance or a to(e)w truck?

 :lol:


----------



## jmbgeg (May 8, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


If I wanted to eat in my pajamas I would request room service breakfast from my SCA, not in my woldest dreams wader to the dining car in PJs.

As for all of the drama over flip flops, I do wear strapless leather sandals (not flip flip flops) on the train (same problem, though); but I never wear them walking between cars; only in my sleeper. I like the balance and appearance of ten toes. It would be very easy for flip flops or strapless sandals to come flying off with all of the rocking and rolling that can occur between cars.


----------



## Donctor (May 8, 2010)

oldtimer2 said:


> The walk plates in between cars do have a tendency to bite, sandals and flip flops especially. When this happens it can cause MAJOR DISTRESS to the passenger and crew.The crew now has to make a decision. Do they call an ambulance or a to(e)w truck?
> 
> :lol:


Neither if the victim was wearing footie pajamas like I do


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 8, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> The way you dress is a reflection of who you are!! When you are in public, you should be well dressed.It doesn't take much effort to put on a clean shirt, pressed pants and proper shoes.
> 
> It also helps if you comb your hair and have a smile on your face!!
> 
> Happy Traveling.


And who I am is someone that does not wish to know someone who ignores me simply because I sometimes come across as a slob. Right now, as dressed for national train day, I am wearing a two-tone Amtrak shirt (of the kind they were selling on the webstore a few years back), a pair of dark blue sweats bleach stained in a few places, a pair of long gym sox, a brown pair of DeWalt composite-toed safety boots, and an Omega Seamaster wrist watch on a black nylon NATO-style strap. (and briefs, if anyone is interested- I hope you aren't!  )

I dress for comfort. T-shirts, loose ones in particular, are not confining. I don't like jeans- they are too stiff and abrasive. Sweat pants are not. When I'm working in my shop, I wear coveralls or overalls, because I need the protection of the tougher material, but otherwise its sweats. I wear the boots for the same reason.

I actually intended to aim for nicer pants this morning, as in unstained. I find the attire comfortable. I don't wear tight shirts, I'm aware that I don't look pleasant in them. While, on the one hand, I am kind hearted enough to not subject people to things they'd really not want to see, I also am not looking to impress people with the way I dress.

In fact, I tend to distinctly attempt to avoid it. Why? I don't suffer fools gladly, and I REALLY don't suffer people I consider shallow gladly. If my looking like a slob means that what I say is less valuable to you, I'd rather not hold the conversation.

Beyond that... I wear XXL or XXXL shirts. I can buy perfectly acceptable t-shirts at Foot Locker, 3 for $10. Or I could buy Polo-type shirts, at Frank's Big & Tall, for $15 a piece. If I need twelve shirts for my daily rotation... $40 vs. $180. $140 I can spend on myself for things I like... such as a 82.3% of a round trip ticket from New York to Chicago.

Pants even more so, 2XL and 52". I can buy 2 pairs of Champion (a name brand, and decent quality) for $10 at BJ's. Or I can buy one pair of Khaki's or Jeans at Frank's- $50. If I need twelve pairs of pants, its $60 vs. $600. Which buys me the other 17.7% of my round trip fare, Audrey's round trip fare ($170), and roomette accommodations both ways ($376), with some money left over to cover tips.

What gives me more utility? Impressing people impressed by my spending money on clothing or taking a enjoyable trip to Chicago in sleeper with my girlfriend? Gee, I wonder!


----------



## Trogdor (May 8, 2010)

When I was on the Empire Builder last month, there was one woman in the dining car for breakfast wearing a bathrobe.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Would you rather spend dinner talking to adolf hitler in his formal **** uniform or John the Baptist in his camel hair clothes?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Guest said:


> Would you rather spend dinner talking to adolf hitler in his formal **** uniform or John the Baptist in his camel hair clothes?


n_a_z_i is blocked out?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 8, 2010)

Guest said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Would you rather spend dinner talking to adolf hitler in his formal **** uniform or John the Baptist in his camel hair clothes?
> ...


Beyond me what you're trying to say...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


People who advocate dress codes or judge people based on their clothing would have a very bad meal in this hypothetical situation.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 9, 2010)

Guest said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Strange way to get your point across.


----------



## Donctor (May 9, 2010)

Guest said:


> Would you rather spend dinner talking to adolf hitler in his formal **** uniform or John the Baptist in his camel hair clothes?


My German is terrible.

(As in, 'my knowledge of and ability to converse in the German language is severely limited.' _Not_ as in 'the German I own behaves poorly.')


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 9, 2010)

Amtking said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Would you rather spend dinner talking to adolf hitler in his formal **** uniform or John the Baptist in his camel hair clothes?
> ...


Your Aramaic is better?


----------



## Donctor (May 9, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Amtking said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Yes


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 9, 2010)

Amtking said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Amtking said:
> ...


Good shot!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (May 9, 2010)

With the exeption of "Teddi Girl" who showed up here a few months ago, I really don't care what anyone wears. When traveling, you've got to be comfortable. My only problem is with passengers don't have a personal relationship with soap and deodorant!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 9, 2010)

Trainmans daughter said:


> With the exeption of "Teddi Girl" who showed up here a few months ago, I really don't care what anyone wears. When traveling, you've got to be comfortable. My only problem is with passengers don't have a personal relationship with soap and deodorant!


Yes!!!


----------



## Donctor (May 9, 2010)

Trainmans daughter said:


> With the exeption of "Teddi Girl" who showed up here a few months ago, I really don't care what anyone wears. When traveling, you've got to be comfortable. My only problem is with passengers don't have a personal relationship with soap and deodorant!


It really bothers me when someone comes to the diner for breakfast without brushing their teeth. If said person (or people, which has happened to me before) talk non-stop, it is unbearable.


----------



## JayPea (May 9, 2010)

Trainmans daughter said:


> With the exeption of "Teddi Girl" who showed up here a few months ago, I really don't care what anyone wears. When traveling, you've got to be comfortable. My only problem is with passengers don't have a personal relationship with soap and deodorant!




I agree 100%. At my best, I may look like I dressed in front of an airplane propeller but soap, deodorant, and toothpaste and a toothbrush are a definite must. Fortunately in my travels I can't recall meeting anyone in a dining car that hadn't partaken of any of the three.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 9, 2010)

JayPea said:


> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> > With the exeption of "Teddi Girl" who showed up here a few months ago, I really don't care what anyone wears. When traveling, you've got to be comfortable. My only problem is with passengers don't have a personal relationship with soap and deodorant!
> ...


One of my favorite phrases when I meet my morning table-mates; "Pardon me if I look like I slept on a train".

I may be a little rumpled, but I am clean and fresh.

Most get a kick out of it, good way to break the ice.


----------



## railiner (May 9, 2010)

And please leave any backwards-facing baseball or other hats at your seat.


----------



## ScottC4746 (May 10, 2010)

I tend to be more formal than others. My attire consists of:

Day: polo type shirt and shorts (summer) Jeans (winter), socks and athletic shoes

Night: polot type shirt, no shorts but I do wear Jeans, socks, and athletic shoes

Overnight: sleepwear so if there is an emergency and we need to disembark, I am ready.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 10, 2010)

I wonder if kilts are allowed. h34r:


----------



## haolerider (May 10, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > The way you dress is a reflection of who you are!! When you are in public, you should be well dressed.It doesn't take much effort to put on a clean shirt, pressed pants and proper shoes.
> ...


I really don't care what you wear, but you cannot be very healthy carrying that much weight and girth. It is none of my business (and I know you will tell me so, in your own caustic way), but having been through a number of weight related health issues I would encourage you to lose some of that extra weight you are lugging around. A comment meant in all seriousness, not "picking on you".


----------



## Palmland (May 10, 2010)

It seems to me that how we dress has more to do about our opinion of ourselves than any notion of comfort.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 10, 2010)

haolerider said:


> I really don't care what you wear, but you cannot be very healthy carrying that much weight and girth. It is none of my business (and I know you will tell me so, in your own caustic way), but having been through a number of weight related health issues I would encourage you to lose some of that extra weight you are lugging around. A comment meant in all seriousness, not "picking on you".


Well, yes, it is none of your business- obviously. I do work towards losing weight, but the issue is where it is distributed these days. From playing far too much football, I have a 22" neck. That, in general, tends to dictate large shirts. Not saying I don't have size on top of that, but its a factor.

I'm generally healthy, I just happen to be overweight. I walk several miles a day, do general workouts, and in my own way I'm cutting back what I eat a bit.

And Palmland, it varies from person to person, I would think.


----------



## had8ley (May 11, 2010)

oldtimer2 said:


> The walk plates in between cars do have a tendency to bite, sandals and flip flops especially. When this happens it can cause MAJOR DISTRESS to the passenger and crew.The crew now has to make a decision. Do they call an ambulance or a to(e)w truck?
> 
> :lol:


Maybe that's why AAA gives a discount on Amtrak :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 13, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> The way you dress is a reflection of who you are!! When you are in public, you should be well dressed.It doesn't take much effort to put on a clean shirt, pressed pants and proper shoes.
> 
> It also helps if you comb your hair and have a smile on your face!!
> 
> Happy Traveling.


Greetings All!

Great thread.

I think the most important thing is to have a smile on your face. I've been seated with folks in suit and tie, and jeans and a t-shirt. But personality always seems to matter most. Some of the most "proper" in dress have been the most surley in attitude and some of the sloppier have been the nicest folks I've ever met.

I still keep in touch with a guy I met on the Crescent over 10 years ago. He had a scraggly beard, wore a leather vest, and would have never made the cover of GQ. But he had a personality that won you over. Wear a smile, be genuinely interested in your tablemates, and the clothing won't make that much of a difference.

Dave


----------



## lthanlon (May 13, 2010)

Then there was young couple across the table from me on a CZ trip last year who actually removed items of clothing as they groped and felt their way through dinner while feeding each other tasty morsels as if they were in some Fellini movie. Sheesh! Ask the conductor for a room upgrade!


----------



## Montanan (May 13, 2010)

Mark me firmly in the flip-flops category ... I've ridden just about all of Amtrak's long-distance network by now, some trains multiple times, and nearly always in flip-flops. No problems with them at all, and never a second glance from crew.

Everybody has their own fashion sense, and in a setting like a train I think that's fine. To me, for example, polyester stretch pants are the most disgusting things ever, but I've met people wearing them who were actually pretty nice, despite their awful fashion sense.  You simply shouldn't judge people that way.

As for the dining car, though, I do have two requests: if you're going to sit next to me, put on some clean clothes first (whatever they are) and wash up. Nothing worse than being stuck next to someone who smells like they've been traveling in a coach for three days without bothering to clean up.


----------



## roomette (May 13, 2010)

Montanan said:


> Mark me firmly in the flip-flops category ... I've ridden just about all of Amtrak's long-distance network by now, some trains multiple times, and nearly always in flip-flops. No problems with them at all, and never a second glance from crew.
> Everybody has their own fashion sense, and in a setting like a train I think that's fine. To me, for example, polyester stretch pants are the most disgusting things ever, but I've met people wearing them who were actually pretty nice, despite their awful fashion sense.  You simply shouldn't judge people that way.
> 
> As for the dining car, though, I do have two requests: if you're going to sit next to me, put on some clean clothes first (whatever they are) and wash up. Nothing worse than being stuck next to someone who smells like they've been traveling in a coach for three days without bothering to clean up.


And brush your teeth and gargle. But if your bad breath comes from way deep down, then please don't speak. I sat next to a guy on the EB the other day whose breath wilted the carnation and nearly set the table cloth ablaze. And he just kept talking! It was awful. Lotta eye rolling. From my table mates. I couldn't care less how he was dressed at that point.


----------



## Donctor (May 14, 2010)

In terms of behavior, I don't actually mind that much when people don't talk. What I have encountered and _do_ mind:


People who see I'm of the "younger generation" and spend the entire meal talking about how much of a disappointment their child/grandchild is.

The couple who spent the entire meal recounting their recent wedding, their honeymoon in Maui, discussing how beautiful their children will be, and how it's not really fair for the wife to spring something like that upon the husband in public. The silently crying wife was a particularly nice touch. It was horrible. One of my good friends now refuses to ride Amtrak.

The David Sedaris-esque man we had the misfortune of being seated with on 49 in 2008. Complained about the Diner-Lite food for the entire meal, made audible jabs at the staff, and didn't tip despite being served food that wasn't even on the menu. Staff went way out of the way for him. Jerk.

People who see that I'm tipping and assume I'm tipping for the entire table.


----------



## PerRock (May 14, 2010)

hippyman said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


Have you heard about the group: Improv Everywhere in NYC? They do an annual no pants Subway ride on the NYCTA. Its gotten HUGE with probably hundreds of people riding the NYCTA without pants on that day. its even spread across the globe into other cities.

Their website: http://improveverywhere.com/

The Page on the No Pants Rides: http://improveverywhere.com/missions/the-n...ts-subway-ride/

peter


----------



## Tumbleweed (May 14, 2010)

PerRock said:


> hippyman said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Now that's just weird......


----------

